# NEW WAYS TO RECOVER SILVER



## Ubongrex (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello house

and happy new year, let's do another year of great possibilities

the process of recovering silver from waste fixer, bleach etc is becoming extinct in my location as a result of the introduction of direct imaging machines that does the work of the normal color separating machines which uses fixer, very easily

As a result my silver recovery business is affected greatly.

I therefore will need the help of experts in the house on new ways of extracting silver away from fixer and bleach

I strongly believe there ways to this

thanks in anticipation

Rex


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2018)

Im confused. They are getting away from that tech, so it wont be as abundant anymore. So why then try to find a better way to recover silver from it?

Wouldnt it be better to leave the sinking ship while still possible? By finding a new source of silver scrap all together, but of course, still look for fixer, and when it comes around it can be viewed as a happy bonus and a bit of a trip down memory lane.

Maybe I misread that though, it is a bit early and I havent had my coffee yet.


----------

